# HELP! Position for Powermeter magnet on S5 team



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello folks, 
I have purchased a SRAM powermeter and I am having issues with placing the magnet. So far I have lost one magnet due to a dropped chain and and last couple of days, I almost lost the other when my chain dropped again. 
I would like to know, for the folks out there using the powermeter, where do you place your magnet and what method do you use ? (I dont' like the supplied putty)


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Stop dropping chains. Get your front derailleur set properly. And put the magnet at the 9 o'clock position.
And use the putty.... Or hot glue. Works fine.


----------



## HarryV (Oct 24, 2009)

As GBR said... Tune FD & stick a chain catcher on... I run mine at 9 oclock also, using the putty... Never had an issue...


----------

